# Villages Nature in Disneyland Paris



## urbiman (Aug 17, 2012)

Disneyland Paris is planning a new Resort called "Villages Nature" (http://www.villagesnature.com/). 
It consists of a waterpark and many bungalows. The architect is the architect that was responsible for building the Animal Kingdom Villas. For me that sounds like Disney is going to build a timeshare resort in Paris, like it was planned for the opening in 1992.
Does any one know if this resort will be a Disney timeshare (or heard some rumor)?


----------



## slum808 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Found the press kit online*

From their press kit

_The first phase of Villages Nature would include the construction of
1 730 lodging units, either apartments or cottages, and measuring
between 32 m² and 85 m², located within three villages: two villages
around the lake and one village in the forest. Indoor and outdoor
leisure facilities are also planned, for a total 70 000 m² area.

Based on the 40-year proven real estate development model of Pierre
& Vacances, *the housing units would be sold to individual investors as
tourism residences (in French : Residences de Tourisme)* while facilities
would be sold to institutional investors. The housing units and facilities
will be leased and managed by the Villages Nature operating company.
Pre-commercialisation could start during the second half of 2011_

I don't speak French, does that translate into DVC?  

http://corporate.disneylandparis.co...s/uk-2010-11-24-press-kit-villages-nature.pdf


----------



## itradehilton (Aug 18, 2012)

The plans look great but does anyone know if this plan going according to the schedule outlined on the link?


----------

